# Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

The Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military MAXI - Limited Edition watch is the latest vintage diving watch from Steinhart. Limited only to 300 pieces worldwide. Following the DNA of last year's sellout limited edition, the Ocean 1 Vintage MAXI, this model is set to become an instant collector's item the moment it is sold out. For those that have been following the Ocean 1 Vintage MAXI closely will know that it has appreciated in value the moment it was sold out!

As the name implies, the watch is designed borrowing ideas from the original 1960s model issued to the British military and not for sale to the public.

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/steinhart-watches/ocean-vintage-military-maxi-limited-edition 
*Google currency converter says £373*


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I see they've made the dial black for this one rather than grey. That's been a common complaint. I might buy one as an investment.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm guessing there would be duty to be paid on these?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I had a Squale from Gnomon, similar price, and paid £20 duty


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Faze said:


> I'm guessing there would be duty to be paid on these?


 Worse case would be 20% + £15 admin fee. I don't know how someone ended up with £20 bill


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> Worse case would be 20% + £15 admin fee. I don't know how someone ended up with £20 bill


 They declared it as a timing instrument with a value of £100, but don't know if it's the same every time.


----------



## Evad3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Gpts said:


> They declared it as a timing instrument with a value of £100, but don't know if it's the same every time.


 They did the same with me when I bought a Steinhart. $100 timing instrument, think I ended up paying £14 fee.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Apart from reducing the water resistance from 300m to 100m & changing the dial to black (personally I prefer the grey/brown but each to their own) how is this version different to my one?


----------



## Evad3 (Apr 2, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Apart from reducing the water resistance from 300m to 100m & changing the dial to black (personally I prefer the grey/brown but each to their own) how is this version different to my one?


 Only changes are:

- Black dial w/ Maxi markers

- Ltd edition type caseback

- Hesalite domed crystal

- 100m WR


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Has yours 'appreciated' Mach? Have you taken any notice?


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Does that mean steinhart are not selling these themselves as limited to 300 and this company showing the serial grid for all 300 watches? A little confused sorry


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

So these are exclusive to Gnomon?


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I cant see these going for £400+ used myself.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> Has yours 'appreciated' Mach? Have you taken any notice?


 I've seen people trying to sell the previous model for £700 upwards on ebay


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice but not cheap........ :yes: . Not with duties.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

162036469398 ebay


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> I cant see these going for £400+ used myself.


 I'd be surprised.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Looking at the serial number grid they are showing only 200 available so maybe someone else is selling the other 100


----------



## Evad3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> Looking at the serial number grid they are showing only 200 available so maybe someone else is selling the other 100


 All 300 will be with Gnomon, they usually release them in batches. Expect the further 100 to be made available once the first 200 are sold


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Apart from reducing the water resistance from 300m to 100m & changing the dial to black (personally I prefer the grey/brown but each to their own) how is this version different to my one?


 It will have a number on the back and cost about £100 more by the time VAT and handling is added.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

They will be a good buy and maybe turn a profit but not enough to retire early 

I like the style very much but a bit too similar to my PRS82 which is going nowhere


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Evad3 said:


> All 300 will be with Gnomon, they usually release them in batches. Expect the further 100 to be made available once the first 200 are sold


 Looking at the serial number grid they are showing only 200 available so maybe someone else is selling the other 100

I find this a rather strange way of selling am LE considering the watchmaker sells direct themselves?


----------



## Evad3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Craftycockney said:


> Looking at the serial number grid they are showing only 200 available so maybe someone else is selling the other 100
> 
> I find this a rather strange way of selling am LE considering the watchmaker sells direct themselves?


 Gnomon watches get exclusive limited editions made specifically for them, thus they are only sold through Gnomon.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Craftycockney said:


> I find this a rather strange way of selling am LE considering the watchmaker sells direct themselves?


 I agree, so it suggests they have been specially commissioned by Gnomon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I certainly won`t be replacing mine for the new version :biggrin:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

150 gone in 18 hours. Get one today or never I would think ( new at least )


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I wonder what number they'll give me :whistling:


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Are they really 100 water res or is that just on the dial?

Q.



Faze said:


> I wonder what number they'll give me :whistling:


 Will make you an offer on your old tatty one Faze? That must be loosing pounds by the minute now!

Q.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

I must guess this version may be different then?

It has a date window 

Date Version Maxi Steinhart

I dont understand why Steinhart just dont sell those "rare" pieces from their website ...

The MK1 OVD must be lossing money now, no-one wants those first ones looking at those Maxi's

I reckon the MK1 will be worth less than £200 soon... Market will be flooded with Maxi's ;-)

Q.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

relaxer7 said:


> Has yours 'appreciated' Mach? Have you taken any notice?


 I haven`t a clue & don`t care anyway as it`s going nowhere artytime:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Qtronic said:


> Will make you an offer on your old tatty one Faze? That must be loosing pounds by the minute now!


 It sold in the end, I forgot to take it off eBay and was made a offer I couldn't refuse!


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice watches but not investment pieces imo.

I think eBay has its fair share of chancers asking silly money in the hope some numpty will think it's a bargain.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Faze said:


> It sold in the end, I forgot to take it off eBay and was made a offer I couldn't refuse!


 Ah you sold on ebay before giving it a chance on the forum.

Faze, Faze, Faze .....!

How much did you get for it?

Q.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Qtronic said:


> Ah you sold on ebay before giving it a chance on the forum.
> 
> Faze, Faze, Faze .....!


 No, I put it on the forum for £400 and free postage in the morning, then in the afternoon I put it on ebay for £475 + postage.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/101452-sold-steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-black-mk1/&do=embed


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Faze said:


> No, I put it on the forum for £400 and free postage in the morning, then in the afternoon I put it on ebay for £475 + postage.
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/101452-sold-steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-black-mk1/&do=embed


 I see Steinhart are now selling the Maxi on their website for 520 Euros - import tax free ...










Must grab one 

;-) Q.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Those things have sold like hotcakes.

I would buy one however I cant justify the import tax while they have been made in the EU.

Thats an issue that should be raised with Steinhart, there must be a an EU law against that kind of trading for EU members ;-)

How many people in here have purchased one?

Q.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

I see they have added the remaining 100 watches:

Remaining 100

A lot of watches in a few days.

Steinhart are doing something right.

Q.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Qtronic said:


> Those things have sold like hotcakes.
> 
> I would buy one however I cant justify the import tax while they have been made in the EU.
> 
> ...


 When Steinhart ship the watches to Singapore, they will not add VAT but when you import from Singapore, VAT becomes due. If you were able to buy this model direct from Steinhart then they would charge you VAT but you would not have any handling charge.

The similar non-limited edition model is shown on the Steinhart website at 320 euro ex VAT or 380 inc VAT (about £300) but the limited edition one would be closer to £450 so I doubt if duty/VAT accounts for the difference.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

richy176 said:


> When Steinhart ship the watches to Singapore, they will not add VAT but when you import from Singapore, VAT becomes due. If you were able to buy this model direct from Steinhart then they would charge you VAT but you would not have any handling charge.
> 
> The similar non-limited edition model is shown on the Steinhart website at 320 euro ex VAT or 380 inc VAT (about £300) but the limited edition one would be closer to £450 so I doubt if duty/VAT accounts for the difference.


 Good point Richard, thanks.

Q.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Qtronic said:


> I see they have added the remaining 100 watches:
> 
> Remaining 100
> 
> ...


 And I'd be on it like a cat on a kipper *IF* it were 40mm.

I've had and flogged the 42mm mk 1 variant and I so wish they'd get a 40mm case knocked up. I'm sure that would sell like hot cakes too.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Apart from reducing the water resistance from 300m to 100m & changing the dial to black (personally I prefer the grey/brown but each to their own) how is this version different to my one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Shipping should be starting tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Evad3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Faze said:


> Shipping should be starting tomorrow :thumbsup:


 Shipping started a couple of days ago! I got mine yesterday lunchtime :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Evad3 said:


> Shipping started a couple of days ago! I got mine yesterday lunchtime [IMG alt=":thumbsup:" data-emoticon=""]http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/thumbsup.gif[/IMG]


 Lucky boy :thumbsup:

What's your first thoughts about it mate.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

One on sale online ......

Maxi

No messing around ...

It looks "Warm" and Vintage  Love those hands!

Q.

Sorry I should have said, I am not the seller and have nothing to do with the seller, they could have took the plastic of the dial for the pictures!


----------



## Evad3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Faze said:


> Lucky boy :thumbsup:
> 
> What's your first thoughts about it mate.


 It's a very nice piece for sure, the dial isn't as deep black as the original OVM1 but it's a lot better IMO, it has a real vintage matte look to it looking almost a matte dark grey in some lights and a deep matte black in others. The plexi is a beauty. Comes with the handmade leather strap as well as a nato strap.

Here's a few rough pics i took of the watch straight out of the box, all stickers still on so excuse the rough looking crystal!










Direct sunlight










Shade










Crystal




























Once again apologies for the awful pics!


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Evad3 said:


> It's a very nice piece for sure, the dial isn't as deep black as the original OVM1 but it's a lot better IMO, it has a real vintage matte look to it looking almost a matte dark grey in some lights and a deep matte black in others. The plexi is a beauty. Comes with the handmade leather strap as well as a nato strap.
> 
> Here's a few rough pics i took of the watch straight out of the box, all stickers still on so excuse the rough looking crystal!
> 
> Once again apologies for the awful pics!


 Pictures are great thanks, what number did you get out of 300 # ?

I have one coming myself.

Thanks Q.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

handlehall said:


> I agree, so it suggests they have been specially commissioned by Gnomon.


 I suspect Gnomon take the risk, pay Steinhart for a design they think will sell, pay them and take the loss or profit .. its business ...

And low and behold they sold 300 within 5 days. Easy turn around, Steinhart has the cash for production and Gnomon took the risk gaining profit on quick turn around. Business!

Simple.

I would also think Gnomon never made that much profit but enough to sustain their next venture, its the turnover that matters and so quickly. If $40 profit per sale this = $12,000 US dollars ... not bad for a weeks work I say! Even if they made $30 per watch for a weeks work..


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Qtronic said:


> I suspect Gnomon take the risk, pay Steinhart for a design they think will sell, pay them and take the loss or profit .. its business ...
> 
> And low and behold they sold 300 within 5 days. Easy turn around, Steinhart has the cash for production and Gnomon took the risk gaining profit on quick turn around. Business!
> 
> ...


 Further more - the customer has a Limited Edition watch that will never be made again so the customer is happy. No-one is making huge margins, but enough in the business world to sustain business.

 The ltd edition now seems a good sales ploy! It will sustain its value as long as how the buyer sees fit!

Q.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Still waiting for mine, but some chap has just done a unboxing vid


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice domed crystal


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

£20 customs fee paid, just have to wait till Saturday before I can pick it up! :sadwalk:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Faze said:


> £20 customs fee paid, just have to wait till Saturday before I can pick it up! :sadwalk:


 So the £20 fee still holds true toady. There were a few people asking.


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Mines will be next week then  I think I ordered within the last 15 or 20 left.

Let us know what you think Faze when it arrives, esp agianst the V1 you had 

Cheers, Q.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Number 140 has landed :thumbsup:


----------



## Qtronic (Jan 8, 2016)

Looking good!

Whats your thoughts Faze?

Q.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Qtronic said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Whats your thoughts Faze?
> 
> Q.


 Very good mate, usual Steinhart quality, even the free nato (no name) is top notch.
Not 100% sure the dial is as dark as the v1, but on the other hand it's not as grey as v2, so all good. :thumbsup:


----------

